
2017 Solar Eclipse Path of Totality - rootbear
http://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/4515
======
credit_guy
If anyone is wondering about the somewhat polygonal shape of the lunar umbra,
apparently it's not a rendering error, it really is a bit polygonal. The edges
correspond to some lunar valleys, as this nasa link explains:

[http://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/cgi-
bin/details.cgi?aid=4517&button...](http://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/cgi-
bin/details.cgi?aid=4517&button=recent)

The Earth relief has quite an impact on the umbra shape too, in some cases I
would say it can change the diameter of the umbra by a few percent (check
00:26 in the nasa animation)

------
rootbear
The NASA Scientific Visualization Studio, where I used to work, has published
the most accurate map ever produced of a solar eclipse totality track. This
animation combines Lunar geographic data from the LRO spacecraft with Earth
geographic data to correctly model the edges of totality.

I'm in luck, the path of totality basically runs over my sister's house in
East Tennessee! I hope the Great Smoky Mountains aren't so smoky on that day,
August 21, 2017.

------
boxcardavin
I tried to schedule my wedding for the Saturday before the (Monday) eclipse in
my GF's rural Idaho hometown so that my science friends would have a reason to
make the 800 mile trip from Seattle. Unfortunately, all hotels in the path of
totality have been sold out for months. ALL OF THEM. AirBNBs in an area of
Idaho with 3bdrms renting for $650/m are going for $1000/night.

~~~
leejo
Maybe you could try to schedule a flight that will give you an even better
view:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBoa81xEvNA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBoa81xEvNA)

~~~
gmiller123456
Not a better view, just a longer totality and you won't have to worry about
clouds. I attended a lecture by Fred Espenak a couple months ago and he said a
crappy view from the ground is better than one from a plane.

------
Raphmedia
I would love to be able to pilot a plane in such a way that I end up in the
moon's shadow for the entire day!

~~~
koolba
Sounds like movie plot.

" _The only way to avoid detection from $BAD_THING is to hide behind the moon
... but for how long?_ "

------
eganist
366,357.1 km at its closest approach.

That's the information everyone wanted from the video, right? 2:19 through,
right over Carbondale, IL

~~~
exDM69
Weather statistics are more important for choosing viewing locations. The
duration of totality doesn't change that much with location.

I looked into this, and Oregon has best chance of clear skies.

------
sveit
I'll be able to view over 1 minute of totality from my backyard. Check out
[http://www.eclipse2017.org/2017/every_community.htm](http://www.eclipse2017.org/2017/every_community.htm)
for totality times for any town along the path.

------
ars
Best price on Eclipse Glasses that I've found is these:
[https://smile.amazon.com/Rainbow-Symphony-Eclipse-Glasses-
Vi...](https://smile.amazon.com/Rainbow-Symphony-Eclipse-Glasses-
Viewers/dp/B00KVVHS2G)

~~~
cjensen
Update: this first sentence is Wrong: Those are pretty expensive at the
moment.

You can use Welder's Goggles with a #14 shade [1]. Most welding supplies
stores will not have anything that dark, but if you get a set which allows
insertion of extra lenses, you can get it dark enough. As a bonus, googles
like these will fit over prescription glasses, and also block light from the
sides.

Try it out before the eclipse! If you think "this is a bit bright but it's
tolerable" then you need something darker. You don't need the sun to look
bright at all through the glass -- it just needs to be visible so you can see
the shape.

[1]
[https://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEhelp/safety.html](https://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEhelp/safety.html)

~~~
crazydoggers
That price is for a pack of 25.

I have two of the same brand I bought at the Boston Science museum last
summer. I don't know if they still have them, but they were a couple bucks
each at the time. I'm sure other museum type stores must carry them.

I can also attest that they work great even for just observing the sun.

------
novaleaf
is Gravity Falls in the center of that thumbnail?

